# Halloween Clearance



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's that unfortunate time of year where many stores are starting to mark down and clearance this year's merch. Please post sale/clearance information here.


So far....


Michael's ... 50% off


Joanne Fabrics....50% off


Rite Aid....50% off


Shopko....50% off


Kmart online ....30% off


Grandin Road...20% off


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Not unfortunate when you're looking for good deals, though!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Lowes has a few items at 25 % off on clearance. I'm looking hard now but not finding any real good deals. Spirit has Pin head at $ 50 off plus you can use your 20 % coupon as well........not bad.........but I'm looking for even better deals........may not find any till Nov. 1 at the rate.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

The merchandise was so weak this year that I'm not looking forward to my Nov 1st shopping spree the way I normally do. I'm thinking I might not even go because I can't think of a place that has much that I like.


----------



## christinejoel (Oct 14, 2010)

Have been running low on budget since quite a while and so have been anticipating Halloween clearance....it's no unfortunate time of the year.... to many like me, it's the best time to wait for!!

Thanks for providing the list though!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll have to check out Michaels and Jo-Ann. I used to buy only what I -really- wanted to have every year and wait until the clearance to buy things for next year. I'd always get what I wanted (such as a bunch of mist making skulls and cauldrons for $5 down from $20) but this year the general retail stores seem to be completely picked over even before any clearance started. Some of the items I would have paid full price for just to get them and they were already gone by the 3rd when we went out to check the sales. So I'd better get to the craft stores as soon as I can.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree, November 1st isn't the fun day it used to be.

I am looking forward to Walgreens 75% off though. I always score some good stuff there.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Xane said:


> I'll have to check out Michaels and Jo-Ann. I used to buy only what I -really- wanted to have every year and wait until the clearance to buy things for next year. I'd always get what I wanted (such as a bunch of mist making skulls and cauldrons for $5 down from $20) but this year the general retail stores seem to be completely picked over even before any clearance started. Some of the items I would have paid full price for just to get them and they were already gone by the 3rd when we went out to check the sales. So I'd better get to the craft stores as soon as I can.


Be careful at Jo-Ann, Zane. Their mark up is so high, you can often find other stores offering the same or similar items priced at 70% off Jo-Ann's regular price. And that's BEFORE Halloween!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Yah, you aren't kidding about Jo-Anne's. They had for village houses 5 lights plus cords in a package that come together, and they were $15!!! At Michael's even though you only get 4, they were $7. You know though at Michael's those Lemax houses are ridiculously overpriced because it's all about the coupons. Really, a $100 for a porcelain house that has sounds??


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Halloweenfan said:


> Yah, you aren't kidding about Jo-Anne's. They had for village houses 5 lights plus cords in a package that come together, and they were $15!!! At Michael's even though you only get 4, they were $7. You know though at Michael's those Lemax houses are ridiculously overpriced because it's all about the coupons. Really, a $100 for a porcelain house that has sounds??


Halloweenfan, are the Lemax houses actually made of porcelain? I thought they were made completely of resin!

I realize you're paying mostly for the design (some are really clever!), but the workmanship and materials doesn't justify the high price tag, IMO.


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cracker Barrel Gift Shop Halloween Stuff - 25% off. Some cute items!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

THere's really not anything out there I'm looking for even at 50% off other than strobes & LEDs and BLUCKIES!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Kirklands Halloween & Harvest 25% off*

Our Kirklands had a riser full of Halloween / Harvest items on sale 25% off. And the employee told me that tomorrow and Sunday (10/16-17) ALL Halloween and Harvest would be 25% off. Most of the things I had seen when they first put out their Halloween stock (I think I posted pics in the "First Sightings" thread) was gone, but they had a whole new set of Halloween merchandise in it's place.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I heard on here last year that the big retailers (Halloween USA, Spirit, etc) throw away all their store displays and broken props after the big day-after sale and that dumpster diving there can produce some big rewards. Since i'm quite broke this year i'll make sure to check out their dumpsters after the 1st! Have to be careful though, i've heard it's illegal in many places to dumpster dive.

Walgreens has some pretty cool 12ft hanging ghouls that might be worth it at 75% off, they're 29.99 now. Even if the crappy ones are left i can strip em down and use the cheesecloth and frame.

I bought a lemax house this year at 40% off, only cost me like $30 with tax, and it's pretty cool. My girlfriend has a ton of them! Getting them on sale is the only way to go, but many of them are already sold out. I was at michaels this week and they only had a couple left, and already had a display of the winter themed ones out


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Joann Fabrics is now 60% off. They are the only retail place for Funkins.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Goodwill is now 10% off, at least at my local store.


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

runmikeyrun said:


> I heard on here last year that the big retailers (Halloween USA, Spirit, etc) throw away all their store displays and broken props after the big day-after sale and that dumpster diving there can produce some big rewards. Since i'm quite broke this year i'll make sure to check out their dumpsters after the 1st! Have to be careful though, i've heard it's illegal in many places to dumpster dive.


Dumpster dive?? i don't think that is a good source as those props are "trashy" afterwards so what can you use of of these props that are broken?

i wouldn't take a risk of illegally searching a dumpster my friend for broken stuff it just isn't worth it.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Went to spirit halloween today, in Ogden Utah, I talked to the manager and she said they were selling so well this year that they were only going to make down the prices on nov-1st to 50% off only,, last year and the year before they had a 2 day clearance sell and it was 75% off the first day and up to 80% off on the second day, but like the manager told me the halloween sales have been out of the roof,, which is great for them but bad for us... I love the day after halloween sales better then the christmas sales, and you dont get into fights over the goodies like christmas sales either, ( last year a lady almost died at a christmas sale here in utah, and I felt so bad for her, Also the first time I had tooken my aunt to a sale at christmas she got trampled on, and fell to her knees, needless to say she never went again,,,) I just love halloween, but with this years sales Im wondering if id better off buying on line wholesale since I have a wholesale business license, I can buy wholesale now, but would rather wait for the scavanger hunt of it all... 
just thought I would tell you all about the spirit halloween store. Hope it helps for those whom love that store... Happy Halloween shopping!
SpookyWooky


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookywooky thanks for sharing, but wonder if that is true of all Spirit Halloween's or just the location in your area. Any idea? I actually bought a number of things this year from my store over a two month period and don't know if there's really anything else I really need or will have storage for. I try to buy early if I really like it and take advantage of things I like that are past season's clearance too. At about this time every year I get halloween shopping burnout and am more than happy to start thinking along the lines of how my set up will be this halloween.

I do usually break down the day after and stop in a store or two. Last year I think I just bought one item on clearance--a flaming skull face--but you never know what you'll find.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

dustin2dust said:


> The merchandise was so weak this year that I'm not looking forward to my Nov 1st shopping spree the way I normally do. I'm thinking I might not even go because I can't think of a place that has much that I like.



+1. I was in the same boat last year. There was virtually nothing I'd want even at half off to make me go out on November 1.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess I've just been lucky with clearance, last year I got some color projectors at Target and a ground fogger, the year before I got a bubble fogger and several misting cauldrons, the year before I got 4 misting skulls, plus assorted bits and pieces. I always buy TONS of the tap-light style flicker lights, color changing lights, and strobes, but I hate the new smaller design where you need a screwdriver to change the batteries. Everything was at 75% off.

This year everything that I was in a "Eh, it's nice but too expensive, I'll wait and see" is long gone. Many items I only saw in sale flyers and never got to even try buying it at full or sale price. So the stuff I really wanted and was still there I just gave in and bought it. Halloween is a lot more popular this year in my area.


----------



## wetegg (Nov 5, 2009)

Walmart.com has started markdowns...snagged the 6ft Jason statue for $89.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Regarding dumpster diving, I know for a fact Michaels policy is to destroy all merchandise pulled from the shelves that can't be shipped back so that no one can have it. I remember when I worked there watching the manager call corporate and be on hold for forty minutes while a woman waited to find out if she could have an empty cardboard box for her child's Halloween costume; corporate said no but I talked the manager into a yes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While checking the weather on wunderground (weather underground) I saw 2 ads for BUYCOSTUMES, one was the Save up to 90% off clearance mdse with an additional 20% off (exp Mon. 10/18)--same ad as on their home page--but also saw a 10% off code (GOTEN) for halloween costumes--which might not but listed under their clearance material. Didn't see it on the site. Not a big clearance markdown but if there's something there you were going to order, still a savings.

Thought I would mention that there's an old post from back in February under the Coupon Discount section for ORIENTAL TRADING that Blue Frog posted that gave codes for each month and in October free shipping _and_ $5 off your purchase of $59 or more. Used the code for October the other day and save about $16 ($11 shipping and $5 off total). Here's the link to BlueFrog's post.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Those color projectors are very cool*



Xane said:


> I guess I've just been lucky with clearance, last year I got some color projectors at Target and a ground fogger, the year before I got a bubble fogger and several misting cauldrons, the year before I got 4 misting skulls, plus assorted bits and pieces. I always buy TONS of the tap-light style flicker lights, color changing lights, and strobes, but I hate the new smaller design where you need a screwdriver to change the batteries. Everything was at 75% off.
> 
> This year everything that I was in a "Eh, it's nice but too expensive, I'll wait and see" is long gone. Many items I only saw in sale flyers and never got to even try buying it at full or sale price. So the stuff I really wanted and was still there I just gave in and bought it. Halloween is a lot more popular this year in my area.


Last night we tested those color projectors with fog and I was very impressed.......we hook it up to our gazebo and pointed it down our trail.......it made this cool rotating vortex tunnel in the fog. We got 2 of them at 75% off......It will be a crowd pleaser for sure. Yeah i buy most of our stuff between 75 and 90 % off.......got 6 bubble foggers that way as well. Hopefully I can score again.........looks like a need a new fogger......anybody know where the best deals are right now on one ???


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, I haven't tried the projectors yet so I'll have to do that this week. I really wish I'd bought more bubble foggers. None of the cheap retail stores have them this year, only Spirit. I brought mine to an all-weekend party and it was left running for about 12 hours. It eventually made less and less fog. I still haven't checked if it will work anymore. At the time I figured it had just started to overheat.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Halloweenfan, are the Lemax houses actually made of porcelain? I thought they were made completely of resin!
> 
> I realize you're paying mostly for the design (some are really clever!), but the workmanship and materials doesn't justify the high price tag, IMO.


I don't know what they are made of. I just thought porcelain. It probably is resin.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I've only seen the BF's in Target and they are sold out. The year I got mine....I drove all over and finally found 12 on clearance at Kogers......should have bought them all.....lol. Gave 2 away but still have 4 and tested a new one yesterday........worked great......they really are very cool little foggers and put out a lot of fog alone for only 200 watts.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I must admit I don't find clearance to be an unfortunate thing... I love a good clearance sale


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Grandin road is up to 70% off.

Walgreens is only 50%. I was told by the manager that they are not going to reduce to 75 this year. Let's see if that happens.

Target is 50% off Halloween merch, 30% candy.


----------

